# SONAX - Plastic Restorer Nano



## CleanYourCar

During our testing of various Sonax products over the last few months, one that prehaps got overlooked was the Sonax Plastic Restorer Nano. So earlier today I grabbed the camera and did a few tests on the black rear bumper protector on the works VW Transporter. Its taken a bit of stick and weathering 60,000 miles and pallets being loaded in and out so the ideal test mule.

So heres the product, packed in a 250ml tube (which will last absolutely ages) you can just make out the amount applied on the applicator sponge.










And the offending bumper already taped.




























Next a pea sized amount was applied to half the area. The following pictures are taken with no buffing so as you can see it's not a greasy product at all leaving plastics feeling relatively dry to the touch.



















And again, wiped over and the tape removed....enjoy :argie: :argie:























































Next up water was jetted onto it, before being wiped with a towel.




























I've not fully tested durability on this so will need to update, but for me anything will be a bonus as its really easy to use and not at all greasy. It's definitely water resistant though so it should last a good few weeks. I think I might have just found my new go to plastic restorer. An added bonus is apparently this will work on tyres as well, so expect another write up on that soon.

Having said that its not the only product in the range that adds genuine protection to plastics, here is the SONAX Shine & Protect Hybrid NPT on plastic, and this is a product that designed to protect paint! (retail version of Polymer Net Shield) 

Front grill on the works Transporter, one week on.


----------



## Shinyvec

I am really getting interested in this current Sonax range so keeping my eyes open for reports etc before I spend more dosh


----------



## CleanYourCar

Shinyvec said:


> I am really getting interested in this current Sonax range so keeping my eyes open for reports etc before I spend more dosh


I don't think we've sold many of these, so we might have to see if there is some way of getting things moving a bit more. I've been like a kid in a sweet shop with the range so expect a few more write ups and if I can work out the movie function better a few videos.


----------



## Shinyvec

Updates of this will be good, also do you do any samples of this or other Sonax products.


----------



## tarbyonline

Looking forward to updates, even though I have a huge bottle of Finish Kare 350 on the way!


----------



## toni

That looks very good, Tim! Looking forward to your other reviews Thumb


----------



## CleanYourCar

Shinyvec said:


> Updates of this will be good, also do you do any samples of this or other Sonax products.


Sorry no samples we didn't get any promo products at all.



toni said:


> That looks very good, Tim! Looking forward to your other reviews Thumb


Thanks for that, it does look really nice, everyone thats seen it has been really impressed.


----------



## Davemm

damn, should have added some of this to my order yesterday :wall:


----------



## DJBAILEY

Wow. Those 50/50 shot of that bumper looks like it was spray painted. That is some impressive ability to restore faded trim. Never seen anything work that well including DLUX and C4


----------



## g3orge

Can I use this product on tyres?


----------



## stangalang

I'm not sure what's shocked me most, the state of your plastics or the fact you didn't line your tape up with the edge of the door! Come on tim sort it out


----------



## steveo3002

looks nice...

how about some pics after a wash with some detergents


----------



## -Raven-

This one looks very interesting! Hopefully it'll last a few weeks at least!


----------



## TurboAD

Amazing results


----------



## srod

Have ordered some from CYC today; looking forward to trying it.


----------



## steveo3002

any updates on this

pics after a few washes or rain storms etc?


----------



## ZTChris

My order from CYC is due for delivery today. Im hoping for good things from this because my scuttle panel is faded and dull and nothing ive tried has worked yet, including CarPro PERL.

I also ordered some of the detailer, and may get the hybrid spray coating if it all works out.


----------



## ZTChris

Ok the trim restorer turned up. I have to say i am impressed. Its VERY thick, but easy to apply and it did the job. The trim looks like new and nothing else ive used has managed that.


----------



## sprocketser

Didn t know Sonax was that good till I watch some threads in here ! Thanx people .


----------



## ottostein

at 8.50 a tube thats an absoloute bargain!


----------



## DJBAILEY

Haven't been able to find a North American supplier for this trim coating. Has any had any luck?


----------



## e_king

I couldn´t resist to try this after seeing the results Here´s my test.

Volvo V70 -01
 



Incredible. :thumb::thumb::thumb: Just hoping for some durability.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Any updates Tim?


----------



## fethead

ottostein said:


> at 8.50 a tube thats an absoloute bargain!


See this -

http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/en...ffpflegegel-Aussen-Kunststoffreiniger-1l.html

£16 fir 1lt!!!
I think its the same stuff...someone with better german will correct me.

Richard


----------



## tarbyonline

fethead said:


> See this -
> 
> http://www.carparts-tuning.co.uk/en...ffpflegegel-Aussen-Kunststoffreiniger-1l.html
> 
> £16 fir 1lt!!!
> I think its the same stuff...someone with better german will correct me.
> 
> Richard


Is that not the normal non-nano plastic restorer? Plus theres the euro 11.99 shipping fee!


----------



## Billigmeister

picked some of this up for my wifes car with big plastic bumpers (QQ). Looking forward to testing it out.

I was just thinking about other uses for it, might it be safe to use on exterior uPVC window frames and doors. I would have thought it would still offer a decent amount of protection?

anybody tried?


----------



## Keir

Any updates on durability?

BTW is it this?
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...ax-xtreme-plastic-restorer-gel/prod_1205.html


----------



## Billigmeister

that is what i ordered. came through as the one in the pic on the first page.


----------



## LostHighway

DJBAILEY said:


> Haven't been able to find a North American supplier for this trim coating. Has any had any luck?


SONAX USA has not brought it in yet but they said it will probably be on one of their next shipments. Not all the new SONAX products meet USA regulations but the Nano Plastic Restorer Gel does, however, another company has registered "Xtreme" in the USA so they have to make new packaging. Our Brilliant Shine is the same as that sold in Europe but you'll note it doesn't say "Xtreme" on the label.


----------



## DJBAILEY

This product is obviously good at restoring a new look to the trim, but I haven't seen any talk about how long the product lasts. Durability in terms of how long the restored looks lasts and how long it will bead/sheet water.


----------



## steveo3002

DJBAILEY said:


> This product is obviously good at restoring a new look to the trim, but I haven't seen any talk about how long the product lasts. Durability in terms of how long the restored looks lasts and how long it will bead/sheet water.


yeah id like to see some after a good wash /rain storm pics ...most products look that good when fresh but its how they last after some rain that matters


----------



## CleanYourCar

Its not hugely durable, but then it's not claimng to be. It mega easy to apply and leave a great finish so for me it doesn't matter as I do it as part of the wash process about once a month.

Along with Valet Pro Trim Glitz as a non perminant dressing this is our favourite in terms of looks great and it doesn't run with water, but it won't last as long as some.

Tim


----------



## ZTChris

Apart from things like C4 ive never seen any plastic treatment thats very durable and ive tried loads.


----------



## Brooklands

Looks like good stuff - I'll try some soon!


----------



## Billigmeister

have used a bit on my wifes car this weekend - will keep an eye out for durability.

we are doing a childrens toy sale so might use a bit of this on the outdoor toys and see if this makes them evn more sellable!


----------



## pawlik

CleanYourCar said:


> Its not hugely durable, but then it's not claimng to be. It mega easy to apply and leave a great finish so for me it doesn't matter as I do it as part of the wash process about once a month.
> 
> Along with Valet Pro Trim Glitz as a non perminant dressing this is our favourite in terms of looks great and it doesn't run with water, but it won't last as long as some.
> 
> Tim


Tim, can You compare sonax with PERL? In terms of look/durability?


----------



## Fallguy

Hi, i have been looking for some plastic restorer just wondering how this product is lasting.


----------



## G.P

As above, how long did it last?


----------



## srod

I used it on a friend's van (which is always parked across the street from me) which had some exterior plastics in pretty bad shape about 2 months ago. They still look damn good even now!

Use this stuff almost every day now and it is good. There have been a couple of instances where the product didn't make a whole heap of difference to the finish, but then we are talking some seriously faded trim (last one was a 2005 Mini One). All in all it's a product well worth having if you do a lot of cars like myself as it is so easy to use; not as greasy as some.


----------



## craigblues

I might give this a go...


----------



## Danny 1210

g3orge said:


> Can I use this product on tyres?


I tried it on my tyres while I was done no my plastics & it didn't really last or give that good a finish. This is my experience of it but I wouldn't recommend putting it on your tyres.


----------



## Danny 1210

Just adding my own experience of this product as I used it again on my exterior plastics during my wash today. I first applied it about two weeks ago, the finish is brilliant for the money in my opinion. It didn't last that long in some areas though & I noticed that the bottom of my tube was split too. Due to the tube being split I used as much as I could on all my plastics. I will see how long this lasts but doubt I will buy it again purely on durability.


----------



## Dazednconfused

Hi Danny, yeah, for the money and the amount you get, you can't go wrong really. I've been using it for a month or 2 now and every few weeks after a maintenance wash I quickly go round and dress the plastic and the durability seems to build quite a bit - in my experience anyway. I'm just using it to build my experience before I move up to the more permanent plastic restorers.  :thumb:


----------



## mb1

great review on products


----------



## mb1

is it ok on tyres


----------

